Ask HN: What tools do you use to make programming/editing code on VMs easier? - mahostahc
======
sgillen
Typically when I need to develop inside a VM I do my editing inside that VM as
well. So my tools would be:

1\. Ample memory and power 2\. OpenBox (or equivalent lightweight DE) 3\.
Emacs (or equivalent “light weight” editor/terminal

Also I’ve found that VMware fusion works much smoother for me than virtual
box.

------
stephenr
I use Vagrant (with parallels provider) to run headless environments but the
actual code I write in IDEA ultimate on the macOS host.

I’m not sure I’d want to rely on a vm for my editor.

------
sigjuice
My Linux VMs are VMWare Fusion. I keep and edit code on my Mac (the host). The
Linux VMs mount my code folder using NFS.

------
tinktank
emacs + tramp

